# Zum Thema alte Serien



## Yaglan (26. März 2010)

He ho ich schau mir grad wieder die ganzen Intros zu den alten Serien an. 

Eine hammer Serie unter dem ganzen war ja Sable Raider im Original Bismark. 

Und das etwas was ich fragen will. Weiss einer ob man sich irgendwo das Original besorgen kann mit Deutschen untertitel? 




Da die Serie ja für den Westlichen markt komplett neu vertohnt wurde auch mit einer abgeänderter Story. Würde mich mal das original interessieren. Im Original sind es noch Kinder. Fireball ist der anführer der Truppe und nicht Sablerider. Also das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Shaxul (29. März 2010)

Meines Wissens gibt es leider keine O-Ton Version mit englischen/deutschen Untertiteln.
Allerdings ist die Serie ja damals auch in den USA gelaufen, ob sie dort ebenso in Deutschland geschnitten wurde, weiß ich aber nicht.
Falls nicht: Die amerikanischen DVDs gibt es (logischerweise) auf amazon.com


----------

